# Engine Management Light



## Mikecave (Sep 8, 2015)

My local garage has investigated the engine management light that has come on. The codes indicate a timing chain problem although the engine sounds good on my 2003 2 litre petrol X Trail. They flushed the oil and checked the top cover, said the chain was tight. To remove the engine to take the cover off would cost more than the vehicle is worth so I intend to run it till May 2016 when the MOT runs out, then scrap it. However having purchased a cheap decoder which switches the EML off I find that the light doesn't come back on for another 10 or 20 miles. Any ideas on what could be the cause?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I posted the same reply on your other thread:

What you're referring to as the "EML" light is the "Check engine" light. The ECU has determined that there's a fault in the engine management system and has set one or more fault codes. These codes can be read by a portable scan code reader. The codes would be in the form of Pxxxx where the 4 digit code describes the fault. Most auto parts stores can perform a code readout for free. Once you get the codes, post them here.


----------



## Mikecave (Sep 8, 2015)

*Fault codes*

I bought a "Memo scanner" u480 for under £12 which provided the following codes: 
P0011 01/03 and 03/03 Camshaft Position Actuator over advanced
P1110 P02/03 No Generic definition
My local garage said the codes were indicative of a timing belt problem.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope your local garage understands that the engine is probably a QR25DE which uses a timing chain rather then a timing belt. Could not find a P1110 entry in the FSM.
The P0011 code could be caused by any of the following:
- Crankshaft position sensor (POS)
- Camshaft position sensor (PHASE)
- Intake valve control solenoid valve (IVT)
- Accumulation of debris to the signal pick-up portion of the camshaft
- Incorrect timing chain installation
- Foreign matter caught in the oil groove for intake valve timing control

If you plan to replace either the crankshaft or camshaft sensor, it's best to replace both of them together at the same time. Be sure to use Nissan OEM sensors, not aftermarket sensors. I believe both sensors can be purchased as a kit from a Nissan dealer. The IVT is a very expensive component; generally problems with it are caused by insufficient oil pressure/flow.


----------



## Mikecave (Sep 8, 2015)

*Intermittent nature of fault*

Thanks for your comments. Yes Garage well aware chain drive, they put flushing oil in as advised by ex Nissan foreman which should have cleared any debris. The vehicle had a similar problem when I bought it four years ago and the selling garage eventually fixed it by working on the timing chain, they changed sensors first as the easier option. I found P1110 on the Internet, Nissan specific code for Intake Valve Timing Control Solenoid. My understanding is the sensor monitors the timing chain drive to sense the advance in different driving conditions.

The MIL comes on under normal steady driving conditions, not under acceleration for example. Now I can turn it off I know the fault is intermittent as it doesn't come again for another 10 to 20 miles. Could that be one of the sensors starting to fail? Does seem more likely than a timing chain fault, which would be persistent?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I did a search on the internet and finally did find the P1110 code. From my understanding of the IVT system, there is no sensor on the IVT itself; instead when the IVT changes the physical phasing of the intake cam, the cam and crank sensors send back the change in cam phase to the ECU. If the ECU doesn't see that change, then it sets a P1110 code. I'm just trying to simplify the process. As far as trying to help with the problem, I'll just refer back to my previous post of "The P0011 code could be caused by any of the following".


----------



## Mikecave (Sep 8, 2015)

As the warning light comes on when the vehicle is being driven steadily I am beginning to think it must be one of the sensors. If it failed to send a signal to the ecu for a short time it would be interpreted as a an IVT fault. I'll look at getting them replaced. 

The engine runs smoothly although one of the mechanics said he could hear the timing chain rattle on start up, I think that is probably while the oil pressure builds up. Will also get the oil pressure checked. I think the previous owner was slack on servicing, there was no service book, a lesson there!

Many thanks for your input!


----------



## Mikecave (Sep 8, 2015)

*Probably not the sensors?*

Having read up about the sensors it appears that the code P0335 and P0340 would appear if they were faulty, and the engine would either stop or run rough. As I can't detect any change in the engine note when theCEL comes on it must be some other cause from your list?


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Fellow Xiers, First and foremost, I must say that this Forum has been extremely invaluable in addressing matters concerning my 2nd hand 2007/8 petrol t30. For one thing, it/you guys have helped me save a lot of cash. It's such a pity Nissan does not invest in customer care.

I'd just like to present my 2 orange Engine Malfunction Light experiences. First, I'd test-driven the car before buying, but after paying and going to pick it up, I noticed to my horror that the scary light was on. The seller said it was probably just a fuel problem. On my way home, the engine stopped, landing me right in front of a shantytown. Luckily, I managed to restart it and make it to base. My local mechanic traced the fault to the Engine Rev Sensor - very expensive, but the previous owner reimbursed me. The idle was unstable until it was magically reset with a combination of electronics and deft switching on/off of the ignition along with accelerator pedal presses. 

2 years later, the dreaded light came on again, this time on a remote mountain road in dense fog at night, no white lines or cat's eye - a nightmarish scenario to have a breakdown. Luckily I made it home. Next day, my mechanic ran the tests and found it was the lambda (oxygen sensor). He somehow turned off the light and told me to consume most of the fuel and then fill up at my regular Shell station. Apparently, other oil companies in Brazil do not strictly control the ethanol content, and our Xies are very sensitive beasts. I have also learnt that, if this light is red, you must stop immediately. 

What is weird is that I am still using up that batch of dodgy fuel, but the light has not come on again. Can anyone explain this behaviour ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Brian
Its only if the cel is flashing non stop that you need to pull over and immediately stop the car. A steady check engine light tends to indicate an emissions fault. An improperly tightened gas cap or a defective one can set it off. Getting and clearing codes is easy to do with a bluetooth code reader available on ebay dirt cheap. No idea why yours lit up but maybe combo mountain air and thick fog caused a bit of confusion in the air intake readings. The o2 sensors may also be old and operating close to the margin that will set off the code. In other words, they are at the point of going bad without being fully bad.


----------

